# My New 03 Max



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Just got my new 03 Maxima earlier fresh off the dealer showroom :thumbup: Came with the 18 inch black velox rims, 6speed manual, strut bar, tanabe exhaust, 10 inch drop down screen and 6 disk changer.


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

its dark blue right?

anywayz, it looks god damn nice,
not just regular nice, but god-damning nice.


excellent


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Nice car, i've been enjoying the VQ35 for a few weels now myself. I got tint over the weekend but will probably only do a few more upgrades, drop/wheels and maybe the dual exhaust setup but it may be a little while. Lookin' good though, keept it clean. :thumbup:


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

thanx...heres some more pix of the car now...all this stuff was included with the car and is on warranty with nissan too ...10 inch screen


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i wish i had a new car


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Probably the next thing I'll drive.

Seth


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

even though I dont have the money to get insurance for her this week, I took her out for a lil stroll cuz I couldnt wait anymore haha Man she can fly!!!...I cant wait to get CAI now and headers, y-pipe for it.


----------

